# Wot no bluetooth?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Got my Autocruise Quartet. Love it so far!!!!!!!!
Got the Comfort pack with "
Upgraded radio/CD player with Bluetooth mobile phone connectivity, USB iPod/MP3 device connection and steering wheel controls "
but no reference to Bluetooth in the radio manual /or menu settings on the radio and It doesn't seem to recognise my iphone or the wife's....Any ideas please??
Thanks



PS anybody found a way of disabling the loud beep on alarm set...don't think campers or neighours would like this late at night
Thanks
Barry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Doh read the manual!*

Hi

Sorry to waste folks time, should have rrealised that the Swift radio instructions were just part of the huge Peugeot manual. I thought that as it was a "SWift comfort pack" it was down to them. Full instructions are in the Peugeot Boxer manual. Got it working in no time. So you just say phone x and it phones the person up for you. Very clever!

Barry


----------

